# Lathe AcraTurn 1340 Like New - $1900 (watsonville, CA)



## MrWhoopee (May 7, 2020)

Lathe AcraTurn 1340 Like New - tools - by owner - sale
					

Hi, Selling a like new AcraTurn 1340 Lathe. I purchased it a few years ago and cleaned the...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## matthewsx (May 7, 2020)

Just saw that and you beat me to posting it here. If I had the dough right now I'd be on my way....

John


----------



## Bamban (May 7, 2020)

Is this China or Taiwan made?


----------



## matthewsx (May 7, 2020)

Not sure, member @ddickey has one.









						Acra-turn Lc-1340g Lathe
					

Anyone here own one of these?




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




ACRA is a fairly well respected name in the industry though.

John


----------



## ddickey (May 7, 2020)

I had one yes. I sold mine for 2 grand I think it was. Nice lathe. They must've made them better in the early 2000's because I really had no complaints and seemed to be of decent quality. Pretty sure it was Chinese made.


----------



## matthewsx (May 10, 2020)

Update, I thought it was nice of him to follow up. Don't know if he's a forum member but he should be if not.  




John


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 10, 2020)

So much nicer than just leaving the ad up after it's been sold.


----------

